# Bathroom exhaust vent in kitchen?



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

dc4nomore said:


> Would it be possible to put a high power bathroom style exhaust vent in my kitchen instead of a traditional range hood? You see, I'm remodeling my kitchen and the range is going on a peninsula, with no cabinets above. I don't want a large canopy hanging down blocking the view to the other room nor do I want to pay the extra money for a telescoping downdraft vent. Basically I want to have something mounted flush with the ceiling above or at least within about 12" of the ceiling. Would this cause any issues? I know the bathroom vents don't have grease filters but are they really necessary?
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> -Dave


 

ANy bathroom fan you buy will say not for use in kitchens, so you might wanna try some other vents, check out Nutones website as a start.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Can't handle the heat and has no filter. Fans for the kitchen need to be beefier.


----------



## dc4nomore (Oct 1, 2008)

chris75 said:


> ANy bathroom fan you buy will say not for use in kitchens, so you might wanna try some other vents, check out Nutones website as a start.



I checked Nutone's website, and they have some vents called Power Modules listed under the specialty ventilation section of the range hoods section:

http://www.nutone.com/product-detail.asp?ProductID=11223

These are the "flush mount" type to mount flush with the bottom of a wall cabinet. They look like they would work for what I need, but is there a maximum height that the vent should be mounted above the range? Would it be an issue if I had it mounted close to the ceiling about 5' above the top of the range?

Thanks!


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

dc4nomore said:


> I checked Nutone's website, and they have some vents called Power Modules listed under the specialty ventilation section of the range hoods section:
> 
> http://www.nutone.com/product-detail.asp?ProductID=11223
> 
> ...


 
Thats a question for Nutone, you can probably just email them. 

Actually there is a Install PDF file link right under the picture in the link you provided.


----------



## dc4nomore (Oct 1, 2008)

chris75 said:


> Thats a question for Nutone, you can probably just email them.
> 
> Actually there is a Install PDF file link right under the picture in the link you provided.



I checked that but no luck. I did some research and found that the standard height for the bottom of a range hood should be 24" above the range and not more than 60" above the floor. I would want mine flush with the bottom of a header, about 12" below the ceiling and 48" above the range (not 5' as I previously stated). I was hoping that I could compensate for this increased height by going with a more powerful fan motor. I'll try giving Nutone a call tomorrow.

Thanks again Chris for referring me to their website.


----------



## dc4nomore (Oct 1, 2008)

I called Nutone and they recommended I get one of their utility fans suitable for a kitchen and made to be ceiling mounted. I picked one up today at Home Depot for 89 bucks, plus another $7.50 for the grease filter. Not too bad at all in my opinion.

Here's the link:

http://www.nutone.com/product-detail.asp?ProductID=10179

Thanks again!


----------



## HandyAl (Feb 24, 2007)

dc4nomore said:


> I called Nutone and they recommended I get one of their utility fans suitable for a kitchen and made to be ceiling mounted. I picked one up today at Home Depot for 89 bucks, plus another $7.50 for the grease filter. Not too bad at all in my opinion.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> ...


Did you get this installed and how is it working?

Thanks,


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

[I was hoping that I could compensate for this increased height by going with a more powerful fan motor. I'll try giving Nutone a call tomorrow.

Thanks again Chris for referring me to their website.[/quote]
I would think you would need more pitch on the fan blades also to gain more draw/ pull with the bigger motor. BOB


----------



## dc4nomore (Oct 1, 2008)

HandyAl said:


> Did you get this installed and how is it working?
> 
> Thanks,


I got it installed but unfortunately I can't test it because the final electrical connections haven't been made yet. I tested it before I installed it though, and it seemed quite strong. And again, it is made to be ceiling mounted so I'm sure it will be alright. 

I am STILL trying to finish up my kitchen remodel - it has taken months now. I've gotten held up with a lot of other stuff and had to take some time off for school, but I should be no more than two weeks tops from being finished. I've got the drywall finished and primed, and I'm working on refinishing the hardwood floors now. I've got them sanded - just need to stain and protect them.

I will let you know how the fan works once everything is finished.


----------



## HandyAl (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks, I look forward to it.


----------



## dc4nomore (Oct 1, 2008)

HandyAl said:


> Did you get this installed and how is it working?
> 
> Thanks,


Sorry it's taken me forever to get back to you...I've actually had the fan working for a month or so now, but haven't really cooked anything that needed it until recently - hence the delay. 

I've got the fan mounted flush with the ceiling almost directly above the range (slightly offset because of ceiling joists). It seems to work pretty well. Maybe not as well as your traditional overhead vents, but considering the options I had with my range location and requirements for the fan, it does fine. One downside though is that it is fairly loud. 

Hope that helps! Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------

